# Bellatrix Lestrange accessories hunt



## ~Morganna~ (Jan 26, 2007)

_Morning folks! We're having a Death Eater's Ball this year in leu of the huge walkthrough haunt we did last year (with a baby walkthrough instead, it's hard to haunt 5 acres!) and I'm working on my Bellatrix LeStrange costume since she's hosting this year. I'm making most of my own jewelry but I'm wondering if anyone would have a lead on her wand andher black handled knife, or pics of them so I can have them made. That would be incredibley helpful! Also, I was wondering if anyone here has used Bloody Mary's tattoo coverup with any success as I have a bunch of them that will need covering. A product review would be nice! Thanks in advance and have a ghoulish day!:jol: _


----------

